# Jumping spider substrate...



## Hoops71 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi there, what substrate should I use in my Phidippus Regius 'enclosure'. I've bought some Vermiculite, but should I mix with something else? 
Cheers!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hoops71 said:


> Hi there, what substrate should I use in my Phidippus Regius 'enclosure'. I've bought some Vermiculite, but should I mix with something else?
> Cheers!


I just used kitchen roll in the bottom of my exo. The spider only ever ventured to the floor to pounce on a cricket that had wandered to the floor.


----------



## Hoops71 (Apr 11, 2016)

So substrate type isnt that crucial then? Want to put them in decorative small vivariums you see.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hoops71 said:


> So substrate type isnt that crucial then? Want to put them in decorative small vivariums you see.


It never did my girl any harm. I just used it so she'd be able to spot her prey easier if it fell off/climbed off the vine in her exo.


----------



## Hoops71 (Apr 11, 2016)

Cheers Basin. Just out of curiosity, which Exo Terra do you house yours in? The 20 x 20 x 30cm? Would love to house one in an Exo Terra Habisphere but Im thinking that might be slight overkill for a small spider!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hoops71 said:


> Cheers Basin. Just out of curiosity, which Exo Terra do you house yours in? The 20 x 20 x 30cm? Would love to house one in an Exo Terra Habisphere but Im thinking that might be slight overkill for a small spider!


Yes, 20x20x30cm. I had a female and 99% of the time she stayed in her web. Only coming out to feed.


----------



## Hoops71 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hope the ones I get aren't as anti social! Will invest in a small Exo Terra + hood and light I think, and just cross my fingers! 
Cheers.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hoops71 said:


> Hope the ones I get aren't as anti social! Will invest in a small Exo Terra + hood and light I think, and just cross my fingers!
> Cheers.


Females stay within their webs and males wander around presumably looking for a female.


----------



## Hoops71 (Apr 11, 2016)

Basin79 said:


> Females stay within their webs and males wander around presumably looking for a female.


Based on that info I'll put the male in the Exo Terra and the female in another container. Thanks once again.


----------

